# Wise Foods Payment Plan



## csi-tech

The wife insists that I begin focusing on food now that I'm close to being complete on our firearm and ammo goals. I saw something somewhere about Wise food plans starting at 65.00 a month and now I cant find anything. I may just buy what I can as time goes by like I've done with ammo, but I wouldn't mind financing a few months worth of food from any source. Any recommendations?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

For that much you can stock away a couple of cans of mountain house freeze dried. IF you decide to go the freeze dried route.

If you are JUST starting out, I would suggest a few cheap bulk foods like sugar, salt, rice, lentils (or other beans/legumes) packed into 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Although we do have some food like Wise for some long term storage. We prefer to do our own food preps. We dehydrate,smoke,can and freeze our own stuff. That way, we know what is in it and can make it taste exactly how WE want. Instead of buying bulk processed food off of a line somewhere.. 

I hear people say 'It will last 10,20 or even 25 years". If we are so bad off that I can't produce my own food in 10 years. There is a lot more to worry about.. Since we have been here in Montana these few months. We have probably put enough food up to feed us and a few others for almost a year. And it will probably last a few years if we weren't to mess with it. On toip of that, it was probably cheaper and we know what's in it and it is stuff we normally eat. It only takes time and it is a way for my fiance and myself to do stuff together. We will turn on the radio or something and put a few hours back on a weekend and get to it. And it is fun for us. Then stockpile a ton of beans and rice and there's not much you can't do..

I will tell you what I like to store.. Seasonings.. I have tons of seasonings I buy in bulk.. You name it and we have it. From cajun to Jamacain Jerk. The Spice House is a new sponsor for our blog and radio show and they just sent me even more seasoning to use review.. My fiance thinks I'm crazy sometime. i will pick up seasoning or sause EVERY time we are int he store. I bet we have e few hundred pounds of different stuff.. But that way, you can make things just how YOU want it to taste..


----------



## csi-tech

I have a small garden every year and kill a couple deer for the smoker. I process my own venison and blanch and freeze my homegrown vegetables. The problem is what to do in an extended power outage or tornado disaster. I want a couple months of freeze dried food and bottled water just to get us through. I don't really worry about long term SHTF stuff. We will revert to a hunter gatherer/hunter killer lifestyle.


----------



## csi-tech

Good idea Nathan, my wife gets 5 gallon buckets by the score for free at work. Need to put those to use huh?


----------



## Inor

csi-tech said:


> Good idea Nathan, my wife gets 5 gallon buckets by the score for free at work. Need to put those to use huh?


Just be careful with the buckets. Make sure they are food grade plastic. You *might *be okay if you pack the food inside good Mylar bags, but do you really want to chance it when for a couple dollars more you can get 5 gal buckets that were designed to hold food and have gamma seal lids?

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Inor said:


> Just be careful with the buckets. Make sure they are food grade plastic. You *might *be okay if you pack the food inside good Mylar bags, but do you really want to chance it when for a couple dollars more you can get 5 gal buckets that were designed to hold food and have gamma seal lids?
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.


Well said, It isn't but a few bucks more to get food grade buckets with great seals on them. Grab some of those and mylar bags with o2 absorbers and you are set. We store wheat,flour,sugar,GRITS,and tons of beans of different kinds just to name a few things.. You would be amazed at how far a 5 gallon bucket of rice will go..


----------



## Fuzzee

I realized when looking and trying the Wise Food packets an important thing....... I'm not a little person and the Wise packets whether breakfast, lunch or dinner weren't designed for me in mind. I'm not Godzilla mind you, but at 6'4", 250lbs, I'm not a rabbit either. There really isn't that much food in them. Than for the price compared to MRE's, stocking up on canned food, canning your own, dry items like beans, rice, flour, grits, oats, and dehydrating, they really aren't that good of a deal. There nice to pack in a BOB for weight savings if you're around a lot of water sources to rehydrate them, but otherwise they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## joec

Another good alternative to Wise and other foods such as this with more power to make dishes you like is Thrive at Shop Thrive Life. For canned meats I've also tried http://www.foodpreppers.com/canned-meat.htm. I do have about a year of Wise but also have about 2 years of other long term foods from various makers. With a total of 3 years for 2 people I'm satisfied with it and simply like the Thrive even for every day stuff also so I replace as needed. Thrive also has a plan under their The Q on the home page you might want to check out.


----------



## csi-tech

The buckets we get are full of frosting. They have a guge O ring seal on the lid. Seem really nice. We have to clean out all of the frosting first. Tough job.


----------



## jimb1972

csi-tech said:


> The buckets we get are full of frosting. They have a guge O ring seal on the lid. Seem really nice. We have to clean out all of the frosting first. Tough job.


Better stock up on toilette paper if you are doing anything but throwing the frosting in the trash.


----------



## Moonshinedave

csi-tech said:


> I have a small garden every year and kill a couple deer for the smoker. I process my own venison and blanch and freeze my homegrown vegetables. The problem is what to do in an extended power outage or tornado disaster. I want a couple months of freeze dried food and bottled water just to get us through. I don't really worry about long term SHTF stuff. We will revert to a hunter gatherer/hunter killer lifestyle.


Sounds to me like what you need to invest in is a good pressure canner, that way you won't have to worry about extended power outages. You can preserve everything out of your garden and your venison (or any other meat) and won't be dependent on keeping it refrigerated. Something to consider, I would think.


----------



## csi-tech

Is a pressure canner different from a pressure cooker?


----------



## csi-tech

The wife cleans the buckets out before they ever make it home. I'm stoked about buying rice and beans for storage. If the SHTF we will have no shortage of TP.


----------



## Moonshinedave

csi-tech said:


> Is a pressure canner different from a pressure cooker?



"Pressure canners are not the same thing as pressure cookers, and it is important to understand the difference.
Pressure cookers or pressure saucepans are used to rapidly cook meats, vegetables and other foods for a family meal. But they may not maintain adequate pressure, and they heat and cool too quickly to use them to safely pressure can foods. Pressure canners have either dial or weighted gauges. Pressure canners are necessary to safely can foods such as meats and vegetables that are low in acid.
Pressure canners and pressure saucepans come in a wide variety of sizes. Pressure canners may hold up to 22 Quarts of canned food, and are able to process food at pressures up to 25 pounds. Some popular brands of pressure canners are Mirro, Presto, and All American. Pressure cookers usually hold no more than 4 to 6 Quarts,
and they may, or may not, have a way to regulate the pressure. Some pressure cookers come equipped with a weight to cook at 5, 10 or 15 pounds of pressure, while others have no way to regulate pressure settings, or
simply have settings of 'low', 'medium' and 'high'. Pressure cookers do not come with pressure gauges, and
they cannot be safely used to can foods. Pressure canners and pressure cookers work by trapping steam and building up pressure inside a pot. The steam is trapped because the lid, which is fitted with a rubber gasket, forms an airtight seal once it's locked into position. As the contents of the pot heat up, steam gets trapped and pressure builds. At 15 pounds pressure, water boils at 250°F, almost 40°F higher than in conventional pots. The high pressure and temperature destroy microorganisms more rapidly (pressure canning) or cook foods more quickly (pressure cooking). Both pressure canners and pressure cookers that you'll find in the stores today are a far
cry from their predecessors. The new 'second generation' pots are lighter in weight, and they have new built in safety features that release steam if the pressure gets too high-features that make them more fun and easy to use. If you are careful to follow the directions that accompany your pressure canner or cooker, you will enjoy using these contemporary pots." 
Here one of the answers I got when I looked it up but generally Pressure canners are bigger heavier and have a means of holding the canning jars off the bottom of the canner. I have the All American 921 I would recommend it. FYI not all foods have to be pressure canned, some food that are high in acid can be what is call hot water bathed, Canning books, YouTube and such places will tell you all you need to know about it. It isn't that difficult and is a great way to preserve food.


----------



## joec

I use the standard water bath canning system in a 21 qt size steel pot however I use and induction stove which limits me to only metals that can be magnetized ruling out solid aluminum pots. I have recently purchased a Fagor Pressure caner that is only 7 qt but then I do smaller amounts of meats than I do vegetables so it works for my needs.


----------



## bennettvm

Wise food is a rip off. I have eaten several of their products and honestly they taste like crap. You can buy your own food and store it much cheaper. Don't waste your time with that crap.


----------



## jesstheshow

E-foods, mypatriotsupply.com.
I PROMISE you won't be disappointed. I have several kits.


----------



## zealster

csi-tech said:


> The wife insists that I begin focusing on food now that I'm close to being complete on our firearm and ammo goals. I saw something somewhere about Wise food plans starting at 65.00 a month and now I cant find anything. I may just buy what I can as time goes by like I've done with ammo, but I wouldn't mind financing a few months worth of food from any source. Any recommendations?


One never has a complete firearm goal! There's always one more gun to add to the collection..or a couple more boxes of ammo.


----------



## Ripon

I've never been a fan of the "meals" programs offered by any of the vendors. I know they try but they have to pay for all that marketing, government standards testing, space, delivery etc etc. You sound like you can garden and know how; that is huge to self sustaining. I feel that I'm capable of that as well even though my location only affords me one simple growth a year due to weather conditions - one and done - no multiples. That means storing by can, freeze drying or freezing. That really isn't too hard. What I know, however, is that I can't easily growth rice and any beans other then green one's. So I do stock up very heavily on both rice and beans for long term storage. Now you have access to buckets and you could store them in mylar bags and get a good shelf life, but I don't know for certain what the shelf life would be - I know mine for certain because I do by from a costco vendor. I get free delivery, costco pricing, and I know I've got them for 25-30 years when they arrive. I still use the oldest one first. My wife things 2 containers of Lentils and 3 of rice is enough (its just the two of us) but I prefer more and have more. Mind you a container would likely serve us both a year. I have also grown very fond of a "veggie" stew produce they stell the same way. Its about $70 for 388 servings I beleive and all I have to do is add meat which is always available where I'm at.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Here my 2 cents worth

30,144 Total Servings 4-Person 1-Year Food Storage

If you have the money it is hard to beat price per serving.

If you DON'T have the money consider this

Pfau's Pellet Mill in Stevensville, Montana. (mt.) #26365371

My local grainer that sells corn, Wheat, barley, soy, chicken feed, dog and cat food in 50lb bags at wholesale prices.

I can get 50lbs of corn, wheat or barley for around $13 per bag ($260 per ton)

With a decent grain mill you can feed yourself and most of your immediate neighbors for a very long time.

Hint this is the one you should buy

Country Living Grain Mill - Country Living Products

I store my chicken feed in galvanized garbage cans. I have a Garbage can of Wheat, Corn, Barley, Oats and Soybeans which I grind a couple times a week to keep the little cluckers happy.

Behrens 31 gal. Steel Trash Can-1270 at The Home Depot

That 31 gallon can will hold 200lbs of grain, I use plastic liners but if you don't you will still get 200lbs of rodent proof grain for around $60

IF you don't get a grinder that Is almost a benefit as you can sprout your grain and get a lot better return on your investment...






Buy it now, food is cheap. For the price of a glock you can have 6 months of food for 2 people.

There are a lot better video's, just getting it out there, I don't like her term "floaties" haha

So when I back stock my chicken feed I now have 1000 lbs of potential human food for about $260


----------



## bountyhunter

I'm also looking for some inexpensive bulk foods -
I already have a 3 months supply with wise foods /
I don't have the time to can my own food nor know how ( well let me be honest ; I'm to lazy). I'm in New Orleans -

If anyone has any info it would be GREATLY APPRECIATED ..️


----------



## Slippy

bountyhunter said:


> I'm also looking for some inexpensive bulk foods -
> I already have a 3 months supply with wise foods /
> I don't have the time to can my own food nor know how ( well let me be honest ; I'm to lazy). I'm in New Orleans -
> 
> If anyone has any info it would be GREATLY APPRECIATED ..️


I've written on this before;
Every week, buy some extra cans of food that you eat regularly. 10-12 extra cans per week add up over time. Sept 2014 we are finding cans with 2017 and some 2018 exp dates. Get a couple of cheap bins and label them with the exp date on duct tape. Rotate them accordingly. We have a number of months of calories just with grocery store canned foods. Look for sales.

Then research Mylar Bags with Oxygen Absorbers Food Storage. It is cheap and easy to store some rice, beans, pasta, flour, sugar, Protein Powder, Salt, spices etc in mylar. We even have granola bars, Carnation Instant Breakfast, Powdered Milk and more. I've even stored some .22lr in mylar and put a couple of hundred rounds in the buckets next to the food. One day when I open them, it may be like winning the lottery to find the extra rounds that I stored in 2006!

The Wise and Mountain House products are just part of our total diversification of products. We also do some canning with berries and veggies that we grow here. But we end up eating them first because they are so good! Blackberry preserves are too good to store for too long.

Good luck.


----------



## Arklatex

Even just 5 extra cans a week will add up fast. Too add to slippy comments about sales, look for coupons too.


----------



## Seneca

I was looking at the Wise foods and Mountain house foods and kept looking for calorie counts in the advertising. I later found the calorie count through another search approach and was disappointed. Long term you'd probably starve to death. I think setting up your own long term storage foods is the way to go. 

I wouldn't rule out having some of the freeze dried stuff around as a break or treat, I just wouldn't count on it to provide the calorie intake I needed. It's like 7-9 bucks for one package that contains 500 calories. So for 21-28 bucks a day you might get the necessary calories you'd need to survive. It is an expensive proposition, I rather make my own (and do) long term storage foods. Less expense and you have control over the process. 

Icing? sounds rough, try getting the odor of pickles out of a used bucket, I had several given to me and I ended up using them for short term storage of bread flour and such...:lol:

I will use new lids and buckets when ever possible, I won't pass up the free food grade buckets, however I will put a new lid on them if I use them for long term storage.
Gamma lids are fair I don't use them on the storage buckets, rather I remove the (new) storage lid and replace it with a gamma lid. They work very well for easy access and keeping the bugs out of the bucket I'm drawing from. I've never been able to (edit/add) get them to seal completely.


----------



## Arklatex

Does anyone have an opinion on the new buckets you can get at Walmart or home depot, etc. Specifically the ones marked number 2 HDPE.

















A pic of the bottom on one of the buckets. Note the recycling symbol. 








I have seen them at lots of places for cheap. My limited research tells me hdpe is fine for food storage in combination with mylar bags and good lids.


----------



## Slippy

These should be fine with mylar.


----------



## Jeep

Good Info MT Rancher and Ark


----------



## Seneca

The silver colored mylar bags are opaque and will block/reflect the transmission of light. I use white buckets which will allow some transmission of light, light bleaches out food over time. So to be on the safe side for the long term, silver mylar is what I use. 

Silver colored mylar is easy to find and come in many sizes, I could resuse mylar bags from the grocer since may of the foods are packaged in mylar. However for long term storage I prefer to go wih new buckets bags and lids. The smallest mylar bags I find useful for long term storage are the gallon size. I believe the 15x20's will fit the standard bucket.


----------



## Slippy

Good point Seneca. We do a lot of 1 gallon sized mylars. Since it is just Mrs Slippy and I and occasionally a Son or two, I may break into one of the gallon sized bags and get a Red Beans and Rice meal going or something like that. I also toss some spices in with the beans so it is an easy meal. That way I'm not messing with a large 5 gallon bucket of beans or rice and don't have to worry about resealing or the food going bad. Just an idea...I call it a SMRTG..Slippy's Meals Ready to Go..


----------

